# To whom ever did this.



## Woodscrew (Apr 13, 2011)

Invite me to the cookout. I like gator meat. I won't tell no one.

http://www.wtvm.com/global/story.asp?s=14432507


----------



## injun joe (Apr 13, 2011)

"Alligators are still considered a threatened species in Georgia even though there are an estimated quarter million in the state."

Maybe we ought to reconsider these listings occasionally.


----------



## king killer delete (May 21, 2011)

*You*



injun joe said:


> "Alligators are still considered a threatened species in Georgia even though there are an estimated quarter million in the state."
> 
> Maybe we ought to reconsider these listings occasionally.


 Put that good looking dog on your avatar in gator water and he will be threatened. Last year a man on Hilton Head was playing golf when he went into the brush to recover his ball and a gator removed his arm. Also on one ot he islands around Savannah a gator caught and killed an 80 year old woman. I think you are right we need to relook the regs on gators.


----------



## Resica (May 21, 2011)

My buddy's brother captured said gator with arm.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2011)

Woodscrew said:


> Invite me to the cookout. I like gator meat. I won't tell no one.
> 
> http://www.wtvm.com/global/story.asp?s=14432507





You`ll see one floatin` down the river like that from time to time. That one just happened to catch the eye of the local media.


----------



## creekrocket (May 21, 2011)

Bet you wouldnt poke that one with a stick


----------



## godogs57 (May 24, 2011)

What Nic said......happens more than you think. I know of one large pond that held 75+ gators back in the day.....you will be lucky to see one there now.


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 24, 2011)

Woodscrew said:


> Invite me to the cookout. I like gator meat. I won't tell no one.
> 
> http://www.wtvm.com/global/story.asp?s=14432507



Invite me, too.
But be advised....I'm telling everyone!
What a waste of a magnificent critter!

If this was a pic of a buck with nothing but it's head cut off off, folks would be clamoring to give the offender the electric chair!


----------



## ylhatch (Jun 24, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Invite me, too.
> But be advised....I'm telling everyone!
> What a waste of a magnificent critter!
> 
> If this was a pic of a buck with nothing but it's head cut off off, folks would be clamoring to give the offender the electric chair!



true dat!!


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jul 23, 2011)

Went down wakeboarding right by it and the stench was awful. Dnr wouldnt remove it so somebody went out there and ventilated it finally so it would sink finally.


----------



## Woodscrew (Jul 25, 2011)

I still want my invite I like gator meat.


----------



## troy001 (Jul 27, 2011)

Woodscrew said:


> I still want my invite I like gator meat.



Wow! its delicious..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 28, 2011)

Laws are there for a reason. Plenty of DNR are members of this board and monitor some of the posts and threads here as well.

Just saying.


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2011)

Alright guys, i cleaned it up. 

Lets keep it on topic and civil.


----------

